# <<<<<Friday Pics>>>>>>



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Couple of my Dad. Happy Veterans Day Dad, miss you!:flag:
Him on the left in the 1st pic and right on the 2nd.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

1. My brother on the right and his bud
2. My BIL in Afgan 
3. My nephew Cameron, front row center. This is where all you 2 coolers that donated socks, went to all these guys! Thanks again:flag:


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

me and my father--- who was my hero --i had no idea of what he had done--- or that i was growing up with a hero-- when he built me hankerchief parachutes with sting and a nut-- i would play with them fer hours--- and thought how cool is this---- how does he know how to make such a cool toy:flag:


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

be a great Friday pics to show only military pics!!!!!


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Hotrod and parks no better way to start it off on this day. Thank you for sharing the pics and everyones service.
:flag:


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Baptism pics.*

My daughter's were baptised a couple of weeks ago. It was a wonderful day for our family!!!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*USS Nimtz CVN-68*

That's me there on the far right, right before manning the rails on the flight deck of USS Nimitz as we pulled into San Diego during Fleet Week 1997. Still in touch with all three of those other guys. I was a lowly airman recruit back then...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*Persian Gulf Christmas, 1997*

Me with an SH-60 from HS-8 in the hangar bay on board Nimitz during Christmas 1997 in the Persian Gulf.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Opening weekend!!*

1. Rex's deer opening weekend. This is a big deer for the hill country where our ranch is.

2. Farmer Rex and farmer Katie on the tractor!

There were many memories made again this year.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

dad was in the united states navy and would have been 94 yesterday


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Deer Antler on a Gold, titanium pen with Rhodium accents. I really like this one.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Another Fly Quiver

We painted some controllers 

How can something be so cute and so stupid. Lol!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

My lovely daughter and her Dad on a short little ride.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Opening morning of deer season...


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Early thanksgiving dinner that Shell provided


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

My little girl loving the pumpkins.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

A couple from last weekends Dual Sport ride...
1. Me and my bike
2. One of my friends and I
3. Our bikes getting a rest


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

My little girl with a doe last weekend

Ground venison. MMMMM!

Clear Lake sunrise

Topwater trout

Wood Heater in deer lease cabin made from a 55 gallon drum. Bought a kit from home depot


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

not a sunrise but a full moonrising yesterday evening


----------



## tx1911 (Sep 1, 2009)

My dad, circa 1971....


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

tx1911 said:


> my dad, circa 1971....


f-8 or a-7?


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Yepper A7

Circa 1986


----------



## tx1911 (Sep 1, 2009)

sweenyite said:


> f-8 or a-7?


A-7. He flew off the Forrestal.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Had some friends from France come for a visit. Took them to the deer lease, and they loved it! Who would have thunk it.

1. Trapped!
2. Frenchman with his guide, my daughter. (She tracked the pig..)
3. We even let the young man drive my wifes car. (Very excited)
4. The young man liked driving our "Buggy", too.
5. Grilled a few steaks.
6. And had a few drinks.
7. Had to have a few grilled straps, too.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

*Best friend growing up - Veteran*

1. Fishing during our winter break in college, had a blast catching these whiting.
2. Took him hunting just before he was deployed.
3. His peacemakers...
4. Looking down the barrel.
5. Taking care of business.

He has since been home after he finished his tour and is now awaiting the birth of his first, a boy, with his wife. Very proud of my brother from another mother!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

My good friend SGT. David Guzman (wounded in battle, awarded purple heart)
client and good friend, Vic on a father son hunt we donated to Disabled Veterans last year
(SGT Guzman was also on this same hunt)
Best friend Troy and his convoy video on his last deployment where he was injured shortly after.
Random shots from the hunt

***video does have 1 bad word towards the end***


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

My dad in the Navy in 1968ish
My grandfather and grandmother in the late 40's
Thanks for all who serve and those that have. Especially, my dad, grandfather's and TG1!


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

1. Bat we found in a deer feeder.
2. My youngest bow hunting with me for the first time.
3. He was still and quiet enough that I got a doe.
4. My oldest driving us around the ranch.
5. My arrowhead collection.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

We need more Fridays pics.....................


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

My little nephew growing fast

Big hog down with my bow
Old 7 point killed last weekend


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Toy run 2010...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Veterns Lunch Time*

We all got to eat......

My Grand Father ( dziadek ) was in WW I Polish Infantry for many years. He lived out a life after the war to 1969. Wish i had know him more as I was just 4 at the time.. Wish I had a pic.. All I have is his Monument Pic from the Cemetery..

So I dedicate these meals to him and the rest of our Veterans.

Shrimp Stew

Venison Ham

Gumbo

Caribbean Trout + Pan Sauteed

Wild Boar Croc Pot w / Apples n Sauerkraut

And a Happy Klever cause it was cold and I let em ride inside the cab..lol


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Here's my Dad. WW11 vet. Tail gunner in a B-48-9? Shot in action. Still going strong today at 86 years old. This is him in the lower left of the pic. 305th Bomb Group, 8th Air Force. Tough old bird!


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Heres my dad filmed during The Battle of the Bulge, hes the 3rd one in line and looks directly into the camera. I was Ken Burns series on WWII when I saw him. Feeling that cannot be described.


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

*PICS!!!*

My son's first red and speck on plastics......one proud poppa!

Hogs in the marsh...

Boat before....

Boat after paint and new motor!!! Pics of the paint job and other additions will be soon!!


----------



## trout77471 (Jun 30, 2005)

With Respect and Honor we THANK YOU Veterans for serving our country and protecting our freedoms.

My Father in Law, USMC wounded at Guadalcanal. RIP Paul.

My sons squadron.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I served once also. 1992 new Airman


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My Dad

Warriors Weekend 11

DC


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*My Pepa*

:cheers::flag:






My first attempt at posting a pic.

Man even a computer illiterate can pull it off. He was a Navy airman 1942-1946. Thank's to all who served their country.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

oldriver88 said:


> My son's first red and speck on plastics......one proud poppa!
> 
> Hogs in the marsh...
> 
> ...


Awesome paint job river. It really jumps out at ya.


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

My Grandfather - 2nd LT Marion Dixon McNair


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

1. Letter of my grandfather WWII. Served in African campaign and into Germany. 
2. A pic of him during his retirement years.
3. My dad and I fishing. Served 22 years in the Navy. Vietnam War.
I am looking for original pix of both serving. Try to post tomorrow.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

1) One weird skunk
2)Watched the old man all week...Let him live...Young bucks already getting "frisky"
3)Axis
4)Wild feral Cat
5)Somebody else likes catfood(4 A M)
6)My menu for the last week
7)Cold front blowing out the rain
8)sitting at the Real County Courthouse


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

My WWII Veteran grandfathers. My grandfather who served in the Navy is no longer with us R.I.P.
The other is alive and well and talked to him today to wish him a Happy Veterans Day. My grandfather is the last one on the right pictured with the other two soldiers.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

*Christmas 1966*

That's me 4th from left facing camera.

Long Binh, Vietnam, 12th Combat Aviation Group, US Army

Celebrating Christmas 1966. We got a "care package" from some ladies church group in New England containing these "blue" caps. We turned them backwards and shifted cap to the side so they resembled berets. Called ourselves the "blue berets" sort of making light of the "green berets" (not intended to dishonor the true green berets but just having fun).


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Money from around the world.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

2 nephews in the usmc first one he is on the far left, second one his brother in the middle next to right of the the navy man and left of the tall marine


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Found an annual of one of the ships my dad served in the Navy. Hancock, Enterprise, and the Coral Sea. Third pic he is in the upper right hand corner. A story to go along with the picture. Rumor is my dad a few others made a late night acquisition for the McDonald's flag. It is possible that this flag is safe to this day in my closest.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

1st Cav. - RIP

Happy Veterans Day


----------



## Fish Guts (Feb 17, 2008)

Excellent Tribute Everyone !!!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

we need saturday pics!!!!!!!!!!!!

-b


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Sabine this morning, beautiful morning until the wind picked up.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

.


----------

